# Could not create a JPEG that met your limit of



## PhotoJohnWS (Dec 28, 2016)

I am exporting 30 CR2 files as JPEG "Proof" images.   I want the images to be as small as possible but still clear enough to be reviewed online by my clients.      

I have trouble exporting files smaller than 500Kb from Lightroom.   

I don't understand why this happens.....   Yes, I clicked on the file Limit and put 500 in the box.  That not the issue.    But out of 30, almost identically sized and almost identical  images (they are all portraits of the same person) .... I sometimes get a half dozen images that will not export.    I can't find any reason why these are selected by Lightroom.   They are not the smallest files and they are not the largest files.  

I have searched the web, and although I am sure this issue has been discussed, I can not find the solution. 

Further.... How can one export an extremely small but clear image.  Does Lightroom allow the export of a "screen shot view"?


----------



## Gnits (Dec 28, 2016)

I have never been comfortable with the option to Limit the size based on a parameter.  I use a combination of pixel dimensions (max 1500) and quality (50).  I will reduce pixel dimensions if images are too large (eg I want to send a bunch of images via email) and do not want the hassle of uploading to dropbox or similar service.  

How are your clients going to view the images.  Many services will automatically size the image depending on the device used (eg screen, ipad, phone), so by uploading the max resolution you are comfortable uploading, the web service will manage the optimum display, depending on the device used.


----------



## PhotoJohnWS (Dec 28, 2016)

Thank you for your response.     I use SmugMug's system... They host my website.   So there, I can limit the size of the image that the client sees..     But sometimes, I have to just email these files... and I want to keep them small

I just don't understand why .... I could have 30 - 40 images of the same size and content and LR kicks a bunch of them out for being too small.  

I have tried your suggestion to adjust the "quality" with the pixel dimensions...and I may figure out a system there...        I am going to be on the road for the next 5-6 hours, but if you can respond and share more detail about the "pixel dimensions...max 1500".     Are you using 1500 for the "Long Side" or the total of all 4 sides?  

thanks so much!


----------



## Gnits (Dec 28, 2016)

Her are my standard settings for Web / email use.







Because HD screens are now so common, I will often increase the pixel dimensions to 1500 or 2040 de4pending on who I might be sending the images to.

You could also opt to select the long edge option.





The number of pixels you wish to use is ultimately a personal decision.


----------

